# Black Diamond Gloves??



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

Thinking about ordering some Black Diamond Virago gloves. Anyone have any experiance with this brand or this glove in particular?


Black Diamond Virago Glove from Backcountry.com


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I just bought a pair of BD gloves at the beginning of the season. Can't remember the name of them. So far so good. They're lightly insulated (100g) and I've been out on some single digit days with no warmth issues. I'll throw on some liners for cold days.


----------

